
Cutter: Open-source GUI disassembler, with Python plugins - xvilka
https://github.com/radareorg/cutter/releases/tag/v1.8.0
======
Asooka
People might be more interested if the title was kept the original from the
Github repo:

A Qt and C++ GUI for radare2 reverse engineering framework

It's not a new disassembler, it's a GUI frontend to the excellent radare2.

~~~
Lorkki
I wouldn't know at first glance what radare2 does, so this title was actually
slightly more informative. Still nice to hear that it builds on previous work,
though.

~~~
microcolonel
> _Still nice to hear that it builds on previous work, though._

This is the problem with the title. Cutter doesn't "[build] on previous work"
with radare2, it is simply a shell around radare2, which is itself a reverse
engineering framework.

------
bastih
Took me a moment to realize what I'm looking at. GUI disassembling sounded
like cutting up a GUI somehow. _reaches for coffee_

~~~
giancarlostoro
I was wondering the same thing. Unfortunately I will have to wait on the
coffee till I get to the office heh.

------
_underfl0w_
I've never really had much luck with Cutter. It's apparently all single-thread
"by design", which causes it to hang indefinitely when analyzing larger
binaries. Another unfortunate side effect of that "design" is that it also has
to analyze everything in the foreground while you wait - unlike IDA or
Ghidra's ability to do so in the background.

Radare2 is pretty decent for what it is - especially considering that it's
"free as in beer" \- but I always found Cutter to be pretty frustratingly
lackluster.

~~~
StavrosK
Why "free as in beer"? It's GPL2.

~~~
_underfl0w_
Honestly wasn't sure of the license - I just knew it was at least that type of
free.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, okay.

------
noodlesUK
Cutter is a fantastic piece of software, and I use it for university
coursework and CTFs on a regular basis. Obviously it isn’t yet as feature
complete as something like IDA, but it sure does look nicer when you’re using
it. The fact that it’s running radare2 under the hood is great, because it
supports so many different kinds of binaries. I hope that GHIDRA gets absorbed
in part into r2 (I don’t know if that’s architectural possible), because a
good FOSS piece of software to compete with IDA is sorely needed in this
industry.

------
ATsch
As much as I enjoy using radare2, I can't help but feel that the release of
GHIDRA has made it somewhat obsolete. Perhaps some components of it can be
used in r2 in the future though.

~~~
snvzz
Does GHIDRA actually do something that radare2 doesn't?

I'm asking seriously. To me, it seems like it deals with a subset of radare2
features only, and is slow + uses a shitload of ram, when it doesn't outright
crash/100%cpu on a problem binary.

As for reusing code as r2 plugins components, I've heard about some efforts
around r2's irc channel.

~~~
_underfl0w_
It's funny that you say that - I had the exact opposite experience.

I've run several binaries through Ghidra that Cutter locks up with. In fact,
that's what made me look into Ghidra at all after having found Cutter a few
months ago.

Just my anecdotal experience obviously.

What are specific Cutter features that Ghidra lacks?

~~~
snvzz
>I've run several binaries through Ghidra that Cutter locks up with.

That's interesting. Please drop by the irc channel to report! I do suspect
it's cutter-specific, and radare cli would work fine.

Pancake keeps a collection of past problematic binaries which are used for
automatic regression testing. If my suspicion is right, it'd be worth auto-
testing cutter too.

------
saagarjha
> Add support for listing and editing Anal Classes in ClassesWidget

A somewhat unfortunate abbreviation…

------
mkesper
I assume 32bit binaries will still be around for a long time, this project
dropped support with this version, though.

~~~
xvilka
It can open 32bit binaries of course. Most of Windows installations are now
64bit.

